# Merlin



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Sadly two weeks ago we lost our oldest kitty, Merlin. She was 17 years old. I have had her since she was eight weeks old. The vet said he thought she had a tumor on her thyroid. He tried i.v.'s and everything to save her but in the end nothing worked. And so we brought Merlin home and buried her in our pet cemetery. She will be sadly missed.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry about your terrible loss. 
May Merlin rest in peace


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm sorry for you. But at least you gave this cat 17 years of love and strived to do your best for her even at the end. I too hope Merlin is in a better place now.


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi, I too am so sorry your have lost your dear Merlin. I have lost my beloved boy recently as well and it is very very sad.

Merlin will be at the bridge now playing with all the other animals and restored back to good health. She will wait for you there.

Rest in peace Merlin

Karen


----------



## Civicchik96 (Apr 20, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Rest assured, she is in good health and good hands now. She will always be very much alive in your heart and your memories. 
God bless,

Summer


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*So sorry for your loss*

I too am very sorry for your loss. I know how painful it can be as I have lost pets myself over the years. I have found it helpful to remember all the times they brought a smile to my face or when they did something odd making me laugh. 

Dutchman


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so late on my condolences for your loving cat of 17 years, Merlin. Although it will seem the pain of your loss is so great right now, you'll have many memories of Merlin to warm you heart from time to time.


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

Thank you to everybody for all the condolences. It is very painful to lose a family member. Remembering the good times helps. And remembering we had a best friend for 17 years. Three weeks after we lost Merlin, a stray that we found gave birth to 4 kittens. So we lost one and gained five. I guess this will help keep our minds on happy thoughts.


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

It's amazing how that works out, i'm sorry to hear about Merlin, but at least God gave you 5 kitties that need your love and support!


Amanda


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

That's an amazing coincidence. How wonderful to have 5 new kittens in your life. I'm so happy for you. Something similar happened to me. While our one cat afflicted with cancer was still alive, a stray kitten came up to me while I was watering the front yard. She is now a part of our family.


----------



## cybeeb (Feb 5, 2004)

They say that when God shuts a door he opens a window. Well, I guess the new kitties crawled in through the window and straight into our hearts.


----------

